# Splayed leg and wonky wing help!



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi - first post, and hope someone can give us a little advice please! 

We've successfully kept a happy flock of doves for the past couple of years, and have had to deal with the occasional illness, or injury. Usually a bit of time and attention in the 'bird hospital' sees them right again. But we're a bit concerned about our latest patient! 

It's 10 day-old dove, who we noticed had a spayed leg - it was sticking out backwards, but had movement, and when we carefully put it in the right place, it didn't seem to cause any distress, so we've been strapping his legs together which 'seems' to be working. When we last undid the strap he didn't immediately do the splits like previously. 

But it appears that during his short life he's been using his wing to propel himself around the nest, which has made the wing misshapen (at a guess) - They're obviously quite rubbery at this age, but the wings were definitely very different. 

We weren't really sure what to do, so we resorted to using a sock, with the bottom cut off to keep him from flailing about, and used foam to keep him upright. 










He's been put back in with mum and dad during the day (still in his foam 'egg cup'), and they've been feeding him, and at night we clean him up, give him a bit of a flap about, feed him, and then keep him in so he's warm (Mum can't sit on him, and it's been very frosty here overnight). 










He seems to be doing ok, feeds well, and is surprisingly strong. But are we doing the right thing? Is there anything else/better that we can do? 

Also examining him tonight and he seems a little misshapen too, like the right hand side of him isn't 'right' and there's a pronounced 'lump' on his back just in front of the wing. We don't want to do the wrong thing, so any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*OMG! He looks adorable!! However, he does not need to be wrapped like that.

The reason legs get splayed is there is not anything for the baby to get a grip, like nesting material, and a nesting bowl would help too.

The bad leg must be positioned exactly as the good one in sitting position, legs under bird. You can do this by using a bowl the size of the baby that helps hold legs in place. A little tape may also help.

The reason the youngster is also using the wing, is he may need extra calcium/D3. Is mom getting extra calcium in her diet?

Please post a clear picture of the lump on the back so we can give you an idea of what it might be.

Here is a link on splay leg: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm *


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *OMG! He looks adorable!! However, he does not need to be wrapped like that.*


Thanks for the reply - We've had many babies in the same style of nestbox with plenty of bedding material, and his sibling is fine - so while I don't disagree with your diagnosis, I'm left wondering if that's the cause? With just his legs strapped he flails about with his wings until he tips over, or pushes both of his legs backwards. We tried tape, but ended up using a thin strip of felt-like material which does seem to work. We are making sure that the legs are symmetrical, and are underneath him when we put him down.

Have just removed his pyjamas and put him in a bowl, and he seems very content like that, although as I typed that he just flung himself out of it - so we need to make sure the bowl is surrounded by foam, higher than the level of the bowl! We're keen that he still gets fed by his parents (who are fed a varied diet of many seeds, with access to crushed shell) so we'll have to find a way to transfer the bowl to the nestbox and hope he doesn't chuck himself out of it when it's feeding time! What would you advise feeding to increase the calcium intake? 










The 'lump' doesn't seem as obvious now - and couldn't get a picture of it. So I'll keep an eye on it - it 'may' just have been because he was sitting at an odd angle! But there's definitely an asymmetry to the wings..


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

He is cute. Ok so I dont see this lump you are talking about on his back? Sure it was not just air in crop when crop is full, that is normal. I say just strap the legs as best u can and only for about 7-10 days is all that is needed, maybe even less. Not sure about the wing thing as it seems to be setting fine in this pic. I would advise against the sock especially being so high up the crop I would worry about aspiration if the sock pushes food up too high and or into the mouth. Any close up pic of the birds back or lump will help.


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

We're worried it's not splayed, but has somehow become broken, or dislocated early on. It has 'normal' movement, and can sit next to the other leg, but with the toes turned outwards, and he seems to want to turn the leg so it points backwards. Still very lively and squeaky (when hungry) but at a bit of a loss as to whether strapping the legs is doing any good??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That should be looked at by an avian vet, because it needs to be corrected.*


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Not sure if it is a splay leg issue at all now that I see the feet, he is deformed with not enough toes, he has no back toes. Im not seeing the 4th toe on this bird, so this may be as good as it gets. If it still wants to put the leg backwards, I would hobble it for a another week until the bones set better and it stops growing.


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

It's just the picture, he does have 4 toes (had me worried for a minute there!) It does seem more like a deformity than just a leg out position - Surely if it would have been broken it wouldn't have reset within a matter of days? - He was 5 days old before we noticed. He can grab with both feet, and both legs feel equally strong (it's hard work trying to tie the legs up, as he's a proper wriggler!) 

He does seem to be adapting ok to it being strapped up, and he's been lifting himself up. He's feeding really well, so we're going to see how it goes. The nearest avian specialist is miles away (over 4 hour round trip) and the local vet will prob just want to put him down.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No to me the deformed leg has deformed toes as well and yes, u are right they will just say, put him down as they are disposable birds to them, or he may just say live with it. Because the leg and the toes are not normal, Im gonna say birth defect and surely the bird will get along fine enough, they adapt well. I wouldnt worry. It is what it is right. If it turns out he can use the foot and leg to some degree to stand and land then good enough. Will be a lovely bird Im sure.


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

He does have 4 toes, but the way the foot is twisted does imply some kind of deformity. We'll keep the strapping on for another week but if it still wants to turn outwards, there's not a lot we can do. 

We'll carry on hand rearing him and release him with the flock (we have about 15 birds at the min, who are all free to fly around) so as long as he can get around he'll have a good and happy life. In fact as I'm typing this, I'm being watched by one of them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you show us a pic of the legs after you have wrapped them? On occasion this might take longer than a couple of weeks. If wrapped on the top of the legs, the lower leg will also have to be wrapped to keep the foot straight. And the legs should be able to hang down under him.
If it isn't corrected and he can't stand or walk, than he won't have any quality of life if kept in with other birds. He needs to be able to stand and walk.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Oh so this is a wild pigeon, you have no loft and you found this baby where? So where did he come from, were they nesting near your house? Or do you have a loft and just free fly?


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Can you show us a pic of the legs after you have wrapped them? On occasion this might take longer than a couple of weeks. If wrapped on the top of the legs, the lower leg will also have to be wrapped to keep the foot straight. And the legs should be able to hang down under him.
> If it isn't corrected and he can't stand or walk, than he won't have any quality of life if kept in with other birds. He needs to be able to stand and walk.


We unstrapped his legs to see how he could get on - He can stand and manoeuvre himself about - as this age they don't really walk about much, so it's hard to assess his mobility. We did strap the upper and lower leg, but the foot turns outwards when we do this. It's so hard to know what the right thing to do is! 



CBL said:


> Oh so this is a wild pigeon, you have no loft and you found this baby where? So where did he come from, were they nesting near your house? Or do you have a loft and just free fly?


No, he's one of our babies - the loft is the wooden building in the background (with the ladder resting on it, you can just make out the homing cage). They're free to fly as we don't have many predators. The Jackdaws and Crows keep the Buzzards out of the way, and although I've seen Sparrow Hawks nearby we've not had any taken.


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

We've just tied the legs back together - it's the nearest to 'straight' that we can get it. He'll hold it like this - but when we put him down the foot turns outwards.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats a beautifully clear picture thanks and I can SEE all the toes now lol. Um dont worry too much, you did a great job with the tying, and I would leave that on for at lease a few weeks until his soft bones harden a bit. I would take it off once every few days just to access. You must realize as well tho that this may even be a birth defect as high up as the hip, so hobbling is a good idea. That leg for sure is deformed so he will get on as good as he can. Remember my hen that almost had her leg completely severed by hitting a wire. It is twisted completely in sideways. When I found her it was right the way around facing backwards and hanging only by skin and dislocated. We were able to twist it around to the perfect position but nature had other plans and in the end, she is able to use it to limp and walk on her toe knuckle. Im just happy she has use of it and is happy to be alive. I may get pics and ask Krzys for a link to show.


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance, it's really appreciated!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

dovedan said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, it's really appreciated!


Anytime  I have had budgies given to me in worse condition with deformaties, they all do great. Im sure this little guy will too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I had one like that, and taped the top of the legs together, and then the bottom half of the legs together. His foot also turned outward, and the leg went straight back. I used band aids, using the telfa part to touch the legs, and then connected them together between the legs. Both top and bottom, and this gives more control of how the leg is held. It also lets you pull the outward foot more inward toward the other. The band aids give you more control over the placement then tying like that, and if needed, you can add more tape over the band aids. Tying it as you have, still allows him to turn the foot outward. It will heel like that. Not enough support.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some links about how people have dealt with splays that you may find interesting.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm

One of our members experience with splayed legs.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/splayed-leg-hip-60568.html


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ive used vetwrap that sticks to itself and is elastic stretchy, worked great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What works depends on how he is holding the leg, and whether it is turning or not. A firmer support gives more control over the way the leg is held. That does nothing but to pull the leg in closer to the other leg, and doesn't stop it from turning. 

Some have even made covers for the feet, like little shoes, that they then connect together to make the foot grow straighter. The more you control it now, the more chance you have of correcting it as much as possible. I would want to give it more support to give the little guy the best chance possible. The less handicapped he is, the better life he will have.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would say then wrap foot to foot instead of ankle to ankle that way stops the foot from turning out. In order to do that, you have to first tape a cotton ball to the bottom of the foot to stop the toes from folding, then tape foot to foot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The leg would also need to be wrapped. But with more support than a yarn can give.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A guy in this post shows how to make booties. And Dime also shows how she has supported the legs. Interesting.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/splayed-leg-hip-60568.html


----------



## dovedan (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, lots to take in! Given what we have available to us we've used sticking plasters (band aid) on the upper and on the lower leg. Still not happy with the angle of the foot - but he definitely sits on his legs in a much more 'normal' posture now. 

The worry is that he'll start using his wing to propel himself (which obviously does the wing no favours) We'll have a look tomorrow and see if we can refine it - I'm wary of messing about too much in any one session as I don't want to stress him out any more than I have to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he uses his wing to propel himself, then the legs would probably go backward, and you can't let that happen either. Mine tried that. But I sunk him into a deep nest made with foam rubber, where his feet barely touched the bottom, and he kind of just settled in. I also filled the nest box with straw so that it would be at the level with the top of his foam rubber nest, and that seemed to make him feel comfortable then. As if he wasn't in a nest at all. So he stopped trying to climb out. Later, when he did start to walk around, the leg wasn't quite ready yet, but lots better, so I kept it taped, only a bit looser so that he could walk and stand. I think using it helped it to become stronger and it did seem to help. Finally, when I removed the tape,(probably after 3 weeks by now), it was much better, but I was hoping for just a wee bit straighter. He was walking pretty well though, and I hoped that the walking around would help to strengthen it further. It did. He can walk with the leg and foot straight now, but still when he is resting sometimes that foot will turn out just a bit. Not bad at all for a leg that was going straight back and the foot turning out. The other leg was going a bit forward. I was so happy with the end result, which was so much better than I had expected. 

They grow fast at this age, and it is amazing how you can help to guide those soft bones before they become hardened bone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Much better, but not quite there yet.









Here he is now.


----------

